# Service Battalion pattern kit



## logmaj (24 Apr 2008)

When I joined my reserve Service Battalion in the early 80's we had available to us in the kit shop Svc Bn pattern ties and cummerbunds (ascots too, but that fashion crime is long dead, I hope).  Over time stock ran out, the people who ordered it left, and any corporate knowledge as to sources dried up.  Now when I contact suppliers, including those claiming to be militaria specialist, I get the equivalent of the "deer in the headlights look".  Does anyone out there know of a current source of the Service Battalion pattern?  The cummerbund is legal according to the log mess kit instructions (see thread on subject).  Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## geo (25 Apr 2008)

Well... I could start by suggesting you try one of the Reg service battalions - they should all have their own kitshops...

However, if you want to deal with a reputable supplier that has had it's hands in all things military & police for as long as Canada has existed, you could try William Scully's http://www.williamscully.ca/

Or, you can try Myles Penny out of Thunder Bay...    http://www.pennys.ca/


----------



## Eowyn (25 Apr 2008)

For the Logistics pattern, you can also try the Log Kit Shop, located in CFSAL.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/logbranch/Kitshop/kitsh_e.asp


----------



## logmaj (28 Apr 2008)

Thanks, but the kitshops that have replied don't have it.  I wasn't aware Scully did ties, add one more to my list.   And most importantly, it is not the Log Branch pattern, similar yes, but different and distinct.


----------



## geo (28 Apr 2008)

Over the years, Scully has had it's hands in most evertything that has to do with uniforms.

Myles has been doing this kitshop kind of thing for some 20 years or so... well connected and, if he doesn't have it, might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

